# Which used diesel truck?



## Pcoz88 (Dec 30, 2007)

So what brand of 3/4 - 1 ton(SRW) trucks would you suggest??  Needs to be extended cab atleast ,4x4,long bed.Hauling friewood out of woods and field's and evey day driver.Winch will be installed.Thanks for the suggestions.

Pete


----------



## mike385 (Dec 30, 2007)

Older 12V cummins, period. Dodge unfortunately, but hey they went with a truly proven design. That engine has been in darn near anything industrial.
Of course, just my two cents.
Mike


----------



## DarylB (Dec 30, 2007)

How far back in years are you going? 

The older dodges can be had pretty cheap. It's hard to go wrong with a cummins. 01-04.5 chevrolets had some injector problems, but are otherwise fine engines (Engine code LB7). Avoid the Ford 6.0's. The old 7.3's were pretty solid, but various years had certain issues. 

I'm on my 2nd Duramax Chevrolet. I had the first one for 5.5years, never had an issue. I have a 2007 Classic now, good results thus far (9k miles)


----------



## Dok (Dec 30, 2007)

+1
I love my 2001 F250 with the 7.3L. The 6.0L Fords seem to be a roll of the dice, I know people that have had no problems and people that have had them bought back by Ford. I like Dodge and the Cummins and would have gone that way if they had a good crew cab. GM's seem to be good trucks but I like manual transmissions and transfer cases and solid front axles. 
Dok


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 30, 2007)

The first two years of the Ford 6.0 had a lot of problems. The early Dura Max had a lot of tranny problems.


----------



## DarylB (Dec 30, 2007)

Frank Boyer said:


> The early Dura Max had a lot of tranny problems.



Tranny problems? I think there were a few issues with some of the TCM programming in 2001, and longer-term neutral-safety switches but they were very rare. No recalls to my knowledge.


----------



## mike385 (Dec 30, 2007)

Early dodges', leaf sprung and with an engine that only requires 12v only to turn the fuel soleniod on. How can you go wrong? With and engine that you can get parts for at either, auto parts or farm parts stores, I mean we are talking functional.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Dec 30, 2007)

Dok said:


> +1
> I love my 2001 F250 with the 7.3L. The 6.0L Fords seem to be a roll of the dice, I know people that have had no problems and people that have had them bought back by Ford. I like Dodge and the Cummins and would have gone that way if they had a good crew cab. GM's seem to be good trucks but I like manual transmissions and transfer cases and solid front axles.
> Dok



I've also got the 2001 , 7.3 L .Except mine is the extended cab and auto trans. Truck has 175,000 miles on it and runs like a top.
The only work I've had to do is replace the front main axle seals and brake pads. I'd buy another one in a heartbeat !


----------



## Frank Boyer (Dec 30, 2007)

DarylB said:


> Tranny problems? I think there were a few issues with some of the TCM programming in 2001, and longer-term neutral-safety switches but they were very rare. No recalls to my knowledge.




The early Allison's had a lot of front seal problems. It took them a while to get the trans pressures matched up to the engine speeds. The 2001 7.3's had a problem with a bad second gear sprague and they still have CPS problems.


----------



## Dok (Dec 30, 2007)

Ford came up with a new CPS in the past year for the 7.3L, its grey in color and only costs $15. It seems to have fixed the failed CPS problems of the older part. Ford has also issued a recall on the CPS.
Dok


----------



## 318firebug49 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Dodge Testimony*

Have had Ford, Chevy, and Dodge. Unless Ford decides to start utilizing the Cummins in their 3500 series trucks, am going to be stuck with the Dodge. I currently have a 99, 24 valve 2wd dually with @ 300,000 miles. Have put three trannys in it, finally came to my senses and stopped pulling heavy loads in OD. ( Heavy meaning above 15,000lb) I trust the truck enough to run hotshot loads in a 400 miles radius and am thinking about taking 10 cords of Oak firewood to Phoenix if I can find a wholesaler willing to get right on the price. I recently put my first set of mudgrips on the truck and with utilizing a little common sense, haven't gotten stuck yet. I have 5 friends with late model 3500 series 4wd's- they torture them- all have over 100,000 with only two breakdowns- 1 clutch and 1 set of injectors. Would recommend trying to find a 24 valve. The 12 valve is hard to beat, but you probably won't find a useable one, especially a 4wd with a servicable body.. 

If you find one with a 5 speed and over 100,000 miles, be sure they have had 5th gear double nutted as the single nut has a nasty habit of backing off and you will loose 5th gear....


----------



## TDunk (Dec 31, 2007)

DarylB said:


> Tranny problems? I think there were a few issues with some of the TCM programming in 2001, and longer-term neutral-safety switches but they were very rare. No recalls to my knowledge.



The only problems i've had with the Allisons is i've replaced a couple Gear selector (PRNDL) switches, that's about it. Seem to be a pretty good tranny. I've seen a fair amount of problems with the E4OD, but all of those were work trucks that get the [email protected] beet out of them.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 31, 2007)

*pcoz88*

Warner Chevy in Tiffin has a 99 Dodge Cummins 4x4 if that is of any interest to you. Have had it for a while, they might make you a decent deal on it.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Dodge at Warners*

I think it sold.They only had 3weeks tops and it sold I think.I'll double ck.Might be looking at a 99' Ford 250 super duty 7.3 litre,has 158,000 miles.


----------



## DarylB (Dec 31, 2007)

TDunk said:


> The only problems i've had with the Allisons is i've replaced a couple Gear selector (PRNDL) switches, that's about it. Seem to be a pretty good tranny. I've seen a fair amount of problems with the E4OD, but all of those were work trucks that get the [email protected] beet out of them.



That sounds about right - the neutral saftey switches were a common problem on the 01/02 models. - I think there were a few issues on the 2001s that he may be talking about as far as leaking - The TC would leak fluid back into the tranny and cause the fluid to overflow weep out the dipstick seal etc. Front seal issues? I dont buy it. The TC leakdown issue, probably.


----------



## 046 (Dec 31, 2007)

totally agree!!!

hands down a 12 valve cummins dodge is what you want. absolute best year is 97. last full production year for 12v with all the bugs worked out. 

DON"T get 98.5 to 2002 dodge cummins. they all have lift pumps issues that can take out a very expensive electronic fuel injection pump. 

it's not unusual for someone to sell say a 2006 dodge cummins truck and repurchase back an old 12valve like they had before. 

if you want a newer cummins, go with a common rail injection version. 2003 or newer. 

yep... most desirable model is a 97 ext cab, 4x, cummins with 5 speed with low miles of course. for a slick 12valve... expect to pay same price as much newer model. 

I paid $11,500 for my super clean 97 12v, ext cab, 4x4, auto with 96k miles aprox. one year ago. been seeing these go for $15K + recently. have zero issues so far, pulls 20k+ lbs with no problems. 

they all have tranny issues until built... main issue is cummins is a real medium duty motor mated to a lighter duty drivetrain. 

if your planning on hauling 20k + lbs loads all the time .. plan on beefing up your clutch or torque converter if auto. 

if you find a 93-97 cummins with under 100k miles at anything resembling a decent price. jump on it! 

auto tranny out number 5sps in 12v something like 5 to 1 in favor of autos. 



mike385 said:


> Older 12V cummins, period. Dodge unfortunately, but hey they went with a truly proven design. That engine has been in darn near anything industrial.
> Of course, just my two cents.
> Mike


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 2, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for all the reply's.Any more info?????


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Test drove a......................*

Test drove a 99 F-250 7.3.Boy was that loud inside the cab!:jawdrop: Had alot of power.I want to test drive a duramax and a cummins next.


----------



## Ten_Bucks (Mar 2, 2008)

If you're gonna use the truck for timber related work, I'd suggest buying a used '99 to early '03 Ford Superduty with the 7.3L Powerstroke Diesel. Even though I'm a GM guy, I will admit that the Fords that I just mentioned can handle the abuse of being worked in the timber industry quite a bit better than the late model GMs and Dodges. That being said, if you want my opinions on which diesel is the best one for a pickup, I'll say Cummins with the Duramax in close second and the 7.3L Powerstroke in third. The 6.0L Powerstroke has had a tarnished reputation due to problems caused by the stock head bolts and the EGR system. Both of those problems can be solved easily if you get a truck with that engine in it. If I had the ability to build my dream truck, it'd be a '01-'03 Ford F350 with a '03 or newer Cummins under its hood and an Allison LCT1000 trans(one in the Duramax equipped trucks) behind the Cummins. That way, I'd have the best of all three brands. What I have just stated are my opinions and are NOT intended to start a flame war or argument in any way, shape, or form.

Scott


----------



## MikE2 (Mar 2, 2008)

If I was going for durability and reliability I'd say go for an 86 to 97 Ford F350 with 7.3 liter. The engine isn't as good as the Cummins, but it will still do a fine job. As far as the truck goes, IMO Ford builds a much tougher truck then Dodge did in those years. You get front leaf springs (dodge did untill 94 too) and a much better front axle. The Dodges with the coil springs are OK, but I like the leafs a lot better for something that will get worked hard and even abused. Only problem with the F350 4x4 is you can't get it in an extended cab in those years. Standard cab and crew cab only. If you get the crew cab truck the frames are very flexy and the doors will tend to get out of alignment and rub the fender if its parked on uneven ground. Having a heavy load in the truck will make it even more of an issue.
The F250 was available with the extended cab, but I wouldn't consider anything with the TTB front end on it.
The 99 and later trucks are also a good choice with Ford, but I'm not a fan of the front axle used in them. I've never liked unit bearings, and its a much weaker axle then the Dana 60 used in the pre-99 trucks.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm with 046...... a mid 90's Dodge 3/4ton ext. cab w/ cummins and a five speed. One buddy has a mid 97 Dodge 3500 four door 4x4 and loves it. He was getting around 18mpg before dumping a ton of money into it for Hp stuff..... Now it gets 11 mpg but is crazy powerful and fast. Another buddy has a newer Ford F350 4x4 with a stock 6.0 ltr and auto trans, std cab. His eng. is stock and gets 13mpg on a good day. I was surprized to see the Ford's mpg so low, that's epa for ya! They both pick on me with the 360 in my 2500,then I tell them what I paid for it.......that shuts 'em up ...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 046 (Mar 4, 2008)

stay away from 98.5 to 2002 cummins diesel trucks. these had electronic fuel injection pumps (VP44) supported by a lift pump. problems happens when lift pump goes out. VP44 draws enough fuel to keep running without lift pump, but quickly kills VP44. avg costs to fix is $2,300. 

1998.5 to 2001 cummins also had block cracking issues on engines blocks marked #53. some never crack, but others (#53 blocks) crack at 100k-200k miles. 

that's why if your going to get a cummins truck. go for a 12v pre-1998 truck or 2003 onwards. 

cummins are 1/2 million mile motors, but rest of truck is not. still if one does regular maintenance, would not be afraid of a cummins truck with 200k miles on it. this is referring to 12v version of course.


----------



## ted bouchard (Mar 4, 2008)

*juca insert*

I read your post on the juca insert I am very interested in it but it seems like it would burn tons of wood like a regular fireplace???. Also are the fans loud? Do you love it and did you ever have an airtight? Thanks ted


----------

